# For us Platinum Subscribers Only



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

This is actually news from TV Week headlined Anglers Association Lands Show on World Fishing Net:


> "It says a lot that when the premier membership group of bass-fishing professionals decided to enter into the broadcasting arena, they chose WFN, the ultimate destination for all things fishing," Mark Rubinstein, president of WFN, said in a statement. "The more than 50 million sport fishing enthusiasts in North America are hungry for programming that speaks to their passion and lifestyle. This partnership will bring them unfettered access to the world's best bass-fishing professionals."


And I thought it was a waste in my Platinum Package.


----------



## todbnla (Aug 2, 2008)

So when will this show up?


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

todbnla said:


> So when will this show up?


January. And they're producing a whole 13 half-hour episodes "highlighting strategies, instructional tips and profiles of professional anglers" with "appearances by Professional Anglers Association Tour Level members." So for 13 weeks there'll be only 167⅓ hours left to fill.


----------



## russ9 (Jan 28, 2004)

More possible shows for “The more than 50 million sport fishing enthusiasts in North America hungry for programming "

All new season on WFN: Get Hooked
Next on WFN- One man's bait is another man's sushi.
A fishing tip from WFN - It's not the angling, it's the dangling. 
WFN Fly Fisherman Challenge - 20 tasty ways to cook flies.
WFN presents: Spawn II - Deadliest Salmon


----------



## 17pointer (Nov 16, 2007)

I'm sure as time goes on WFN will have more and more HD programming. I know my brothers show on WFN "The Next Bite" WFN actually black borders the entire show, it works perfect with dish to do streach and zoom twice to fill the entire screen. This for now gives a really crisp picture even through it's not true HD, but it is better than SD.


----------



## dennispap (Feb 1, 2007)

17pointer said:


> I'm sure as time goes on WFN will have more and more HD programming. I know my brothers show on WFN "The Next Bite" WFN actually black borders the entire show, *it works perfect with dish to do streach and zoom twice to fill the entire screen. This for now gives a really crisp picture even through it's not true HD, but it is better than SD*.


Ha ha thats funny:lol: :lol: 
Actually i hope you were joking:nono:


----------



## 17pointer (Nov 16, 2007)

dennispap said:


> Ha ha thats funny:lol: :lol:
> Actually i hope you were joking:nono:


I don't know why WFN shows that show with black borders all the way around. It does look good through if I use the dish reciever to fill the screen. I like WFN and except for Verizon dish is the only provider choice for the channel. Like every HD channel, things will bet better with time.

WFN has it's place in the market just like the Golf channel. I don't like watching golf on TV. There are many good instructional fishing shows on WFN and if your serious about fishing there are good techniques to learn.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

phrelin said:


> This is actually news from TV Week headlined Anglers Association Lands Show on World Fishing Net:And I thought it was a waste in my Platinum Package.


There are two things that would intice me back to this tier. 1 VOOM, or another movie channel. The only thing I miss is HDNETMV. But it's not worth $10.


----------



## 17pointer (Nov 16, 2007)

I do watch Smithsonian from time to time, HDnet and MGM, but if it were not for WFN I wouldn't pay the extra 10 bucks. So I realize I'm in the minority on this site but WFN is the reason I pay the extra 10 bucks a month.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

17pointer said:


> I do watch Smithsonian from time to time, HDnet and MGM, but if it were not for WFN I wouldn't pay the extra 10 bucks. So I realize I'm in the minority on this site but WFN is the reason I pay the extra 10 bucks a month.


There should be something for everyone, I always say! If everyone had my tastes the world would be truly boring.:lol:


----------



## TCPanzer (Feb 12, 2006)

You are not alone phrelin, I watch the WFN daily and thoroughly enjoy the shows on it. Especially "The New Fly Fisher". Fishing the flats is a good one too. Certainly would love to see more native HD in some of the shows, but it will get there though.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

I couldn't pass up this from Multichannel News: 


> WFN: HD is now broadcasting its full programming line-up in 100% native high-definition.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I guess I didn't understand what the WFN HD was offering.:sure:


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

phrelin said:


> There should be something for everyone, I always say! If everyone had my tastes the world would be truly boring.:lol:


Why do you pay $10 for a handful of niche channels? The only channel I miss is HDNETMOVIES.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Paul Secic said:


> Why do you pay $10 for a handful of niche channels? The only channel I miss is HDNETMOVIES.


That is the only channel I record from in the package. It's as valuable to me as Starz and cost's roughly the same. Actually, I'd be better off to drop both, but inertia keeps me going, along with next month's HDNet Movies sneak preview of some movie that made the film festival rounds and is about to be released to theaters and "Party Down" on Starz.


----------

